# Gas It



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if GasIt are going to be at the Peterborough Show? They are not listed on the shows web site.


Their web site does not have an e-mail address for them and trying to use the contact us page I'm stumped at the bottom of form where you get challenged to "Verify you are a human" unfortunately there is nothing to allow you to do so and the form will not complete without the answer?


Other option is does anyone have an e-mail address for them, I would ring them but I'm in Portugal with a French mobile and don't fancy the cost of that call.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> Does anyone know if GasIt are going to be at the Peterborough Show? They are not listed on the shows web site.
> 
> Their web site does not have an e-mail address for them and trying to use the contact us page I'm stumped at the bottom of form where you get challenged to "Verify you are a human" unfortunately there is nothing to allow you to do so and the form will not complete without the answer?
> 
> Other option is does anyone have an e-mail address for them, I would ring them but I'm in Portugal with a French mobile and don't fancy the cost of that call.


Let me know if you receive my PM OK.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Yes I did Jim, thank you very much.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi John,
Last time I spoke with them I thought they said they don't do shows maybe wrong,
any how I only live around the corner to them literally,
if I can be any help to you let me know,
Misty


also meant to say to get the code for the human bit just click on the top option the arrows,


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

forgot to add this
DOH


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Misty
And people are complaining about this site. 
Understand the need for security but being a silly old fart I couldn't see where to answer the question, not obvious to me.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I got my refillable lpg bottle and equipment from *sail and trail*


----------

